# My new breeding loft



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

Just thought I'd share a few pics of the breeding Please keep in mind that I had to do this in a long weekend. My other one was destroyed in a storm, thankfully most of the breeders became trapped in their boxes. This was a former dog kennel with the concrete and creosote post already installed. I just modified things to suite my needs. It's 10x30. As you can see I haven't painted yet or finished the trim work. I needed it "bird proof" fast.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The birds look like they are enjoying all that room! good use of what you had there. just to mention the wire, mice and snakes can get through that, so you may want to use the 1/4 hardwire cloth to keep them out.. and will you cover it in the winter from the cold winds.. that is if it is cold where you are.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Rafters*

Just wondering what is keeping them from flying out from between the rafters? Maybe I just can't see. Love the room!
Jack


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

The ceiling has the plastic type netting all of the way through the loft. And yes spirit wings you are correct. I plan to use the 1/4" wire at least 3-4 ft up then plan on using something like nursery netting or some screen the rest of the way up to slow the wind. I'm even thinking of 1/4" for the whole front and some type of netting or cloth that I can roll up and down. I also have the open corners and bottom covered with the 1/4" wire. I wanted it ventilated to the max, within reason, since this is only for the breeders. The section where the door is is my walk way/storage area. Eventually there will be breeding sections on each end with a section for hens in the middle next to my walk way.
If anyone has suggestions please feel free to comment. I'm going to be in this loft for a long time and I really don't want to "wish" I'd have done this or that later. I'm sure I'll be modifying it as time goes but I'd rather get it as close to right the first time.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice and open, I like! What happens when the winds kick in?


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

that is a great size loft and with that size you can pretty much do whatever and however you want to accomodate your birds. i am sure when you get done with the loft it will be amazing. keep us posted with pics


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

suepahfly said:


> Just thought I'd share a few pics of the breeding Please keep in mind that I had to do this in a long weekend. My other one was destroyed in a storm, thankfully most of the breeders became trapped in their boxes. This was a former dog kennel with the concrete and creosote post already installed. I just modified things to suite my needs. It's 10x30. As you can see I haven't painted yet or finished the trim work. I needed it "bird proof" fast.



Very nice loft. I have a question. Those blue bullet water containers do you have any problems with them I have one that when you fill it the water never stops and it just keeps running over till its empty and I cant see that there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

It isn't nice yet but it's adequate. No problems at all with the drinkers. I have several and they all work fine. Make sure that they are level, if not make sure the air hole is on the low side. If you set the drinker where the air hole is on the high side the water will continue to flow from the low side.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok thanks I got 2 other types a green and a white one and I haven't had any problems with them. I like that you can see into your loft through the wire I just put 1/2" x 1" on my new aviary and i hate it because I think its hard to see the birds. I was going to use 1"x1" but they didn't have any 30" wide so I got 1/2" x1" and I wish I would have checked somewhere else. If I had your loft I would put a couple of those doors that slide on the track at the top like on barns so you could close all or some of it up in the winter or bad rain storms. Just a thought


----------



## wlandmon (Sep 16, 2009)

paint your wire black and you will be able to see your birds


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Really Whats that do cut the glare. I notice when the suns not shining i can see them better.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hope you got it predator proof, they look like sitting ducks there with all those spaces for critters to get in.


----------

